# ASC modifiers - I'm looking for a list



## tgutierrez (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a list of approved ASC modifiers. Can anyone help me with this? 

Specifically, I have a claim that denied stating we did not have the 51 modifier on mulitple procedures. I explained that the 59 modifier (which was on the claim) is the correct modifier. They want to see something showing that 59 is correct and 51 is not an ASC modifier.


----------



## mbort (Feb 21, 2008)

If you look under Appendix A of your CPT code book, (its starts on page 459 in my book) if give a list of modifiers approved for ASC's.  Modifier 51 is not approved for ASC's.

hope this helps
Mary Bort, CPC


----------



## tgutierrez (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you Mary. I looked there but I guess I just didn't look far enough. Thanks again.


----------

